# [EVDL] AC motor winding effect on performance?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Howdy.

Assuming one were having an AC motor designed/built from scratch, and 
could request whatever windings one wanted, what options would one be 
looking at, and what would the performance trade-offs be?

I think I'm most interested in increasing peak and sustained power, 
and increasing voltage.

Sorry to ask what might be a very naive question, and I'd love to do 
any background reading anybody can point me at.

Thanks,

-Bill



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Woodcock wrote:
> > Assuming one were having an AC motor designed/built from scratch, and
> > could request whatever windings one wanted, what options would one be
> > looking at, and what would the performance trade-offs be?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Bill,

It is best to study motor designs. I use a Electric Motor Design and a 
Electric Motor Repair by Robert Rosenberg. For AC alone, there is over 38 
different types of windings in the field coils not including the one's in 
the rotor.

The DC has countless armature winding designs and commutator bar patterns 
from straight to curve type.

A good source for motor design is:

http://www.rbookshop.com/engineering/e/Electric_Motor_Design/index.html.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bill Woodcock" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 20, 2009 7:16 AM
Subject: [EVDL] AC motor winding effect on performance?


>
> Howdy.
>
> Assuming one were having an AC motor designed/built from scratch, and
> could request whatever windings one wanted, what options would one be
> looking at, and what would the performance trade-offs be?
>
> I think I'm most interested in increasing peak and sustained power,
> and increasing voltage.
>
> Sorry to ask what might be a very naive question, and I'd love to do
> any background reading anybody can point me at.
>
> Thanks,
>
> -Bill
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, Roland - whatdoyaknow? That's the same book I use!!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 20, 2009 10:10 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AC motor winding effect on performance?


> Hello Bill,
>
> It is best to study motor designs. I use a Electric Motor Design and a 
> Electric Motor Repair by Robert Rosenberg. For AC alone, there is over 38 
> different types of windings in the field coils not including the one's in 
> the rotor.
>
> The DC has countless armature winding designs and commutator bar patterns 
> from straight to curve type.
>
> A good source for motor design is:
>
> http://www.rbookshop.com/engineering/e/Electric_Motor_Design/index.html.
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Bill Woodcock" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Tuesday, October 20, 2009 7:16 AM
> Subject: [EVDL] AC motor winding effect on performance?
>
>
>>
>> Howdy.
>>
>> Assuming one were having an AC motor designed/built from scratch, and
>> could request whatever windings one wanted, what options would one be
>> looking at, and what would the performance trade-offs be?
>>
>> I think I'm most interested in increasing peak and sustained power,
>> and increasing voltage.
>>
>> Sorry to ask what might be a very naive question, and I'd love to do
>> any background reading anybody can point me at.
>>
>> Thanks,
>>
>> -Bill
>>
>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.423 / Virus Database: 270.14.24/2449 - Release Date: 10/20/09 
18:42:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

